# Autopilot V2 Wiring - Ignition and Power source



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a MK1 TT so basically an MK4. Where do people usually get their ignition source from? In addition, does the wire going for main power have to go directly to the battery or is there a different option available.

I have the bags and airlines all hooked up so this is the last step!


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

Definitely run the power and ground directly from the battery. I ran my key on power from a fuse tap in the interior fuse panel, I forget which exactly.

:beer:


----------



## Grifnsqest (Sep 22, 2005)

Throw what you know about basic 12V wiring out the door and follow the schematic that Airlift lays out for you.

Each compressor gets its own fused line that goes from the battery to a relay to the compressor. Each compressor gets a ground DIRECTLY to the battery, not the body. The switched 12V source CANNOT share anything else, not even a cigarette lighter. Run an Add-A-Fuse line directly from your fuse panel to the manifold/controller. 

I, like many others, learned the long way. Not the hard way, cause it is all easy and nothing got fried. But, if you do it once the right way, you don't have to redo it 2-3 times to get it right.


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisc351 said:


> I have a MK1 TT so basically an MK4. Where do people usually get their ignition source from? In addition, does the wire going for main power have to go directly to the battery or is there a different option available.
> 
> I have the bags and airlines all hooked up so this is the last step!


*Under the steering wheel you will have to remove the plastic that covers the relays. Conect the ignition cable to the one 75X. That's what I did.*


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Can I run a ground wire to my trunk to a power splitter and put grounds from compressers into that.I have the dual compressor harness.and the fuse tap thing from airlift kit.do I still need the add a fuse thing your talking about? #Grif#


----------



## onavianva (Oct 31, 2010)

beachbum718 said:


> Can I run a ground wire to my trunk to a power splitter and put grounds from compressers into that.I have the dual compressor harness.and the fuse tap thing from airlift kit.do I still need the add a fuse thing your talking about? #Grif#


Yes you can do that. I ran a power and ground wire directly from the battery all the way to the trunk, each end of those wires are connected to a distribution block (splitter) where I can connect up to 4 positive cables and 4 negative cables respectively. I too have dual compressor setup with V2.


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

onavianva said:


> Yes you can do that. I ran a power and ground wire directly from the battery all the way to the trunk, each end of those wires are connected to a distribution block (splitter) where I can connect up to 4 positive cables and 4 negative cables respectively. I too have dual compressor setup with V2.


Cool.but how many positives do i need? And Grounds ?
2 pos and 4 grounds


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

BlueDemonR32 said:


> *Under the steering wheel you will have to remove the plastic that covers the relays. Conect the ignition cable to the one 75X. That's what I did.*


Do *NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT* use the 75x terminal for V2 management.


----------



## onavianva (Oct 31, 2010)

beachbum718 said:


> Cool.but how many positives do i need? And Grounds ?
> 2 pos and 4 grounds


Whatever the instructions require. I wired mine over 2 years ago. I don't remember. But assuming you' have 2 compressors, 2 power, and 2 grounds and maybe a third ground for the relay wiring harness. Not sure though. 
I'll provide pictures later this afternoon. And wiring your v2 to 75x is not recommended because it shuts off power during cranking. (I strongly believe) 
So every time you turn on your car (if your v2 is connected to 75x) your v2 powers up, shuts down immediately, then starts up again and risking permanent damage to the v2 manifold.


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Why can't I ground comps to the body?


----------



## onavianva (Oct 31, 2010)

Because that's what the instructions require. Someone more intelligent than myself, and probably you, designed the wiring harness how it it specified in the instructional manual for a specific reason. Perhaps if you ground to the body you could risk potential shortage. But i'm not sure about that as I wired mine as specified by AirLift.:beer:


----------

